# Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask GameCube Edition for N64



## lanzelot (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

does anybody know why these two games are at the N64 No-Intro DAT. Are these gams from the "The Legend of Zelda Collector's Edition" for the GC? Are they the same? Are these hacks or something? I thought only N64 games should be at the DAT. Also another noob question: For Majora's Mask, there are also a Debug and a Revision A version. What version is better? Debug means that is it bugfixed? What version should I use?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 18, 2018)

A debug version of software is one used by testers to find bugs. The software will have tools built into it to assist the testers in finding bugs.


----------



## lanzelot (Oct 18, 2018)

Ah Ok, thanks. And Rev A is an enhanced version of the original, right? It's like Ver.1.01 or something? But why it's not called Rev B because A sounds like the first (original) version?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 18, 2018)

lanzelot said:


> Ah Ok, thanks. And Rev A is an enhanced version of the original, right? It's like Ver.1.01 or something? But why it's not called Rev B because A sounds like the first (original) version?


Well A is the first letter of the alphabet so it makes sense the first rev would be A.

With Zelda OOT Rev A had two glitches removed.

Rev B of OOT has the most changes, like the Fire Temple chant being removed and Ganon/Ganondorf's blood changing to green and a number of other things fixed or removed.


----------



## lanzelot (Oct 18, 2018)

Thank you AmandaRose for this helpful infos. Do you maybe know what GameCube Edition means?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 19, 2018)

You already answered your own question in your first post. The GameCube editions of Ocarina of the and Majora’s Mask had some minor text and graphic adjustments (e.g. action symbol changed from blue to green to match with the color on the controller, “rumble pack” replaced with “rumble feature”).
They _are_ N64 roms. This is, why they are on the list. Both, the Collector Edition disc and the Ocarina of Time/Master Quest disc contained a N64 emulator optimized to run specifically the two Zelda games on GameCube.


----------



## lanzelot (Oct 19, 2018)

Ahaa, it runs via emulator on the GC, then it makes absolutely sense. Because first I thought the GC Zeldas are ports of the games for GC. Thank you KleinesSinchen. 

I have two more questions: I realize that the Wii and Wii U Virtual Console ROMs are also on the N64 DAT. I know, this is clear, because they also run via emulation on the Wii/Wii U. But I wonder why not other VC games like SNES, Master System etc. are on the SNES/MS DAT?

My second question: Is there a way to sort No-Intro DAT entrys by date of release and not by alphabetical? Because, if a newer DAT is released, I can not compare it with my older DAT. How can I see what's new in the DAT?


----------

